# Where to buy ballet shoes



## liaconn (4 Dec 2009)

Anyone know of a shop in Dublin where I could buy ballet shoes for a very small child?


----------



## runner (4 Dec 2009)

I think there's a place in Renalagh, across the road from Wongs restuarant?


----------



## GreenQueen (4 Dec 2009)

Danceworld on Parnell Street.


----------



## aonfocaleile (4 Dec 2009)

There is a dance shop on Talbot street, towards the connolly station end. From the window display which I pass every day, it seems to supply all sizes and types of dance shoes


----------



## Allen (4 Dec 2009)

runner said:


> I think there's a place in Renalagh, across the road from Wongs restuarant?


 
Yes, it's *Dance World* , 16 Sandford Road, Ranelagh, Dublin 6.  The Dundrum end of Ranelagh on the left. Caters for children.


----------



## liaconn (4 Dec 2009)

Thanks a mill. I work very near Ranelagh so that would be perfect.


----------



## huskerdu (4 Dec 2009)

Both the shop in Ranelagh and Parnell st are branxhes of Dance world. Obviously for a small child, you need to go to the shop to get shoes fitted, but for toher stuff, their website www.danceworld.ie is useful.


----------



## Complainer (4 Dec 2009)

I think there is a bit of a scam with these shops, whereby some ballet schools will only accept uniforms from these shops, instead of the much cheaper uniforms available in M&S.


----------

